# Other > Fun and games >  Made in chelsea fan page.

## purplefan

So after yesterdays request to start a page about what is happening down SW3 way i though i would start this up as a way of expressing any shocks or goings on in the show. 
Lucys bikini is a hot topic and spencer made a cringe worthy break up video in the daily mirror. I had no idea he had broke up with lauren.
Anyway it turned out to be a Now TV add. http://www.heatworld.com/2015/06/mad...r-cringe-video

Also in the news is pics of Alex mitted in a full frontal nude shock horror when on holiday in Barcelona.

----------


## rose

LOL! I heard that was posted on Nicola's instagram by a 'friend' by 'accident'. I am not convinced.

Seeing the preview for next week, I think Spencer and Lauren will split as he's tells Lauren 'I've got something to tell you' which usually ends with the sentence, 'the rumours are true, your brother did catch me in YOUR bed with another woman (Louise)'

Meanwhile, Lucy's range of facial expressions indicating disgust appear to be never-ending.

PF, if you haven't read the weekly DM synopsis, its very funny. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...M-SHELLEY.html

----------

purplefan (10-06-15)

----------


## Suzi

*Wanders into the thread, is shocked at picture, wanders back out shaking her head tutting*....

----------


## purplefan

At least they covered it up.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):

----------


## rose

No they didn't PF! The image appeared on her account unaltered, and was quickly removed... but of course not before the newspapers had printscreened the image (and then made it suitable for all audiences)
Funny thing is, Suzi reads all the posts here, it won't be long before you're hooked Suzi!
Its the 100th episode next week.
Saw Spencer and Lauren pictured on the red carpet together, so maybe they haven't split after all.

----------


## Jarre



----------


## purplefan

I've been thinking about the Spencer thing. I think he is playing a tactical game at the moment and I keep getting the feeling he is fishing after someone else,
He dose like to play the game a bit and i dont think he is ready to settle down. Especially with Lauren.

----------


## rose

PF, have you seen last night's episode yet?

----------


## purplefan

Not yet rose. You can tell me I don't mind.

----------


## rose

No watch it first then let me know and we can discuss  :):

----------


## purplefan

Will do it tomorrow.

----------


## purplefan

Spencer and Lauren are definitely heading for a break up. Think Spencer is trying to use some damage limitation when they do. 
Watching  the 100th episode.

----------


## purplefan

No way will Lauren trust Spencer in a night out with his mates.

----------


## purplefan

Jess and Jamie are in the friendship zone. I knew the  coin would come down heads.

----------


## purplefan

Nice touch with the tiara Jamie.

----------


## purplefan

You can't tame Spencer.  I think Lucy is going to put the boot in and Lauren and Spencer will be history. I think Spencer made things worse by trying to be some one he is not. 
Lauren is letting rip. F $#£ you Spencer and throws her drink over him.   :Surprised:

----------


## rose

I have actually begun to warm to Lauren a little. Now she has stopped being so smug, she seems more human, more likable. Calling Spencer disgusting was totally right.
How many drinks has Spencer had thrown in his face do you think?
I don't think Jess and Jamie will go far, he is such a baby, incapable of creating anything meaningful.

I cried when Alik left, poor Louise.

----------


## purplefan

I think Spencer main problem is drink. He can be a great guy but when he drinks he knows he is good looking and uses it. 
When alkie left it was tough but what a nice thing to do with the night time picnic in the park with lights and csndles. 
I think he will be back.  He really liked living in London. 
What a great party. Heaven and he'll  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

Jaime has a lot of growing up to do. He is living under Spencer and yes I agree I don't think the relationship will last.
What a great episode.

----------


## rose

Louise will have to move to NY for the relationship to have a future. Alik has his business there, Alik can't even work here, as far as I know Louise doesn't have a job. But I don't know if she will be able to make the sacrifice.
Apparently the summer special this year will be in LA which will be fun to watch.
Spencer can't control himself once he's had a drink, maybe he has an alcohol problem?

----------


## purplefan

Did you watch the made in New York series?  Could not get into it. 
Interesting thought on Spencer.  Every time he drinks, he gets drunk.  But then, most youngsters do.
I will be watching Louise with interest.  I really felt sad for her.

----------


## rose

Yes I watched the NY one. The guy with multiple girlfriends was interesting! As was the love polygon with Stevie, Billie, Stephanie and Spencer.

----------


## purplefan

Wonder who Spencer next girlfriend will be?

----------


## rose

The next woman to walk into the show. Or maybe Jess... he does like to chase after whoever Jamie has his eye on.

Also, it looked as if Alex and Nicola was coming to an end... although that photo that surfaced in the news was surely taken after the episode was filmed. Maybe Spencer will go for Nicola. He liked Billie in the NY episode but she never returned for the UK show.

----------


## purplefan

Yes do you think he is frightened by jamie?

----------


## rose

I used to have a huge crush on Jamie, in those episodes where he really liked Louise and Spencer shamelessly pursued her, Jamie was really likable.
So maybe Spencer does feel threatened by Jamie. Jamie has more money!!!!

----------


## purplefan

True but Jamie has till lot of growing up to do. And he is still a child in many ways. I think women find that attractive. That needing to be looked after quality. It will be interesting to see the last episode on monday night to see what pans out.
The clip of Jamie telling Spencer "he blew it" looks interesting and the look on Spencer face was like a reality check. I used to like Binky.

----------


## purplefan

Dont forget the season finale is on.

----------


## rose

I didn't realise it was the season finale until the end. I preferred this week's episode to last week's.
Will write more tomorrow  :):

----------


## purplefan

I've not seen it yet rose. I was playing monopoly will watch it sometime tomorrow.

----------


## amc204

I've taken to watching a few episodes of Made in Chelsea recently having never watched it before and having no desire to either. Jeez, those people are just the worst! Over privileged toffs who have probably not done a hard day's work in their lives, they make the people in TOWIE look normal!
Why does garbage TV like this get made? A sad state of affairs when the 'stars' of this are now seen as celebrities. Apologies for anyone who is a fan of the show but watching those idiots makes me feel angry and depressed at the same time.

----------



----------


## Suzi

But... as devils advocate are you sure they aren't just play acting? I guarantee it's not all rosey for anyone and it might be better to not be quite so judgemental.....

----------


## purplefan

> I've taken to watching a few episodes of Made in Chelsea recently having never watched it before and having no desire to either. Jeez, those people are just the worst! Over privileged toffs who have probably not done a hard day's work in their lives, they make the people in TOWIE look normal!
> Why does garbage TV like this get made? A sad state of affairs when the 'stars' of this are now seen as celebrities. Apologies for anyone who is a fan of the show but watching those idiots makes me feel angry and depressed at the same time.


It may be garbage to you but it has a huge following. Made in chelsea dose attract the young viewer i agree but it is still riveting to watch. I watch it cause it is fun; A bit of escapism.

----------


## rose

Its meant to be fun, nothing more. And the new season is almost upon us!!!

----------

purplefan (06-08-15)

----------


## Mrs-Darling

They are a bunch of over-privileged toffs but I really enjoy watching it. There again I'm also addicted to The Real Housewives series too!

----------


## purplefan

> They are a bunch of over-privileged toffs but I really enjoy watching it. There again I'm also addicted to The Real Housewives series too!


When i watch it i think to myself God! if only i was 30 years younger and had £30,000 in my bank account i would walk around Woking like young Jamie. I hope to see more of him and he should stop hiding behind his mate spencer.

----------


## rose

I think its nearer £30,000,000 he's got! I used to have a massive crush on Jamie, in the series where he was trying to get together with Louise, he seemed so lonely. Awwwww.

----------


## purplefan

I got the impression he was trying too hard. Louise was lovely though. Has spencer been with her?

----------


## rose

Yes PF, she was Spencer's girlfriend first, before Jamie. Those two always have a competition going on.

The new season is here!!!!
I thought Mark-Francis might be getting some action in this series, wouldn't that be awesome?
I think JP and Binky need to take the leap and get together.
And I think Stephanie is way better off without creepy Josh.

----------


## purplefan

Anyone going to watch Made in Chelsea LA? Tonight 10pm E4

----------


## rose

Its at 9pm isn't it? Hopefully I'll get a chance to watch it tonight and then we can give our verdict tomorrow PF.
I've got a feeling Jamie's been a naughty boy already/again.

----------


## purplefan

If you had a choice between Spencer or Jamie who would you chose?

----------


## rose

I think I'd rather get on a plane than date either of them!

----------



----------


## purplefan

Toff was really funny in the yoga.  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

Jess and Jamie. Is he going to get hurt? Don't think he is ready for a serious relationship.

----------


## purplefan

I don't think Jamie realises that jess likes him a lot.

----------


## purplefan

So Jamie said jess sneaked into his bed and nothing happened.
Why do I think there is more to come in this?

----------


## rose

PF - don't read this until you've finished watching!!!

I am glad Naz stood up to Jamie and told him it was over.
Can Binky and JP pleeeeaaase get together already!?

----------


## purplefan

I think binky is too jealous.

----------


## purplefan

Dont forget tonights episode at 9PM and an hour later on E4+

----------


## rose

I won't forget, but I might watch it tomorrow instead.

----------

purplefan (07-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

I hope Binkey dose get together with JP think they make a great couple.

----------


## rose

I really think Naz should step back now and not hang out with the girls.
Go Binky and JP!

----------


## rose

PF, are you watching this?!?

----------


## purplefan

im watching it at 10pm rose.

----------


## purplefan

JP said NO !!!!!  :@:

----------


## purplefan

JP Did lead her on.
Binky should stay. I think he is going to realise he was wrong.

----------


## purplefan

What a twonk. He is a coward and scared of commitment.
Going to switch over and watch it from the beginning.

----------


## rose

OMG! I just spent the last 20 minutes in tears, watching MIC. That was really sad with Binky and JP. Totally unexpected.

I think Jamie is wrong about Jess, he is chasing Jess because she doesn't want him. This was done in the last series. I used to really have a thing for Jamie but he just doesn't seem to grow up or learn from his mistakes. I don't think Jess is a nasty person, just young and naive.

----------


## purplefan

I do feel sorry for Naz because she really likes Jamie. And the way Jamie is flirting in front of Naz is just awful.

----------


## purplefan

Jess is like Sheldon in big bang theory he is a boy who is a friend but not my boyfriend. Jamie is a fool chasing after Jess.

----------


## purplefan

Loved it when Louise told jess to get a FING boyfriend.  :(rofl): 
I don't understand JP at all saying it is her past that is the problem. Yes JP has been leading her on. 
What a fool.

----------


## purplefan

I just watched Jess tell toff  there is no lust there between her and Jamie and she wishes there was. Jamie told (I forgot) that he likes Jess and Jess held his hand under the table. I am so confused over this. I don't know who to feel sorry for.will Jamie get hurt?  He is chasing after her.

----------


## purplefan

That was such a great Episode. So many different emotions.  I still think Jess is playing Jamie like a violin but it was wrong of Jamie and Jess to turn up and flirt right infront of Naz.
She may well be new but she dose have feelings and Jamie has dropped her for jess who is not even interested in him.  I still think that there is more to this Jamie And Jess thing that meets the eye.  I have a huge feeling that poor Binky is going to end up in the clutches of Spencer in a dunking bout of self pity and loathing back in chelsea. 
I felt so sorry for Binky. JP is such a fool.

----------


## purplefan

Cant wait for tonight's installment.  Will Binky go back to London and get sozzled? Will JP Regret telling her that he is not interested. What is the latest on the Jamie/ Jess/Naz front?

----------


## rose

I cried my eyes out at last week's episode, best of the season so far. I am not sure this week will be able to match it. 
I think Binky is better off without JP, he said some horrible things and really hurt her feelings, he showed his true colours. She can do better than that.
Jamie is a fool full stop.

Is it only me and PF that watch this show? Come on people, we know you secretly watch it, you are safe to discuss it here!

----------

purplefan (14-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

What a bounder and cad J.P is, he has sex with Binky and then he dropped her. Rotter.

----------


## purplefan

I wonder if she slept with J.P because she was insecure?

----------


## purplefan

I really want to kick Jamie where it hurts. What a 24 carott plonka.
Naz really liked him and Jamie went for Jess who fair enough should not have lead him on but what a fool.
He would have been so nice with Naz.

----------


## amc204

> Is it only me and PF that watch this show? Come on people, we know you secretly watch it, you are safe to discuss it here!


I'll never forgive myself for this but having tired myself out from a spin class I watch an episode of this garbage TV last night on E4. I want that hour of my life back! Does everyone just sleep with everyone on the show. That's all it seems to revolve around. As far as I'm concerned they're all as bad as each other! I find it really depressing that this stuff is so popular.

----------


## rose

This is meant to be a fan page!  :(:

----------


## amc204

> This is meant to be a fan page!


Lol, fair point. I won't post on here about it then. I'm just kind of annoyed with myself that I've started to watch it recently  :O:

----------


## purplefan

To be honest i think i was the same but i quickly became hooked on their lifes. I use it as escapism and i really look forward to this show now. I think shows like this do have a place on TV and not everything on TV has to be Quality to enjoy it.
Lots of people watch EastEnders personally i think its rubbish and refuse to watch but i do recognize that it has a place on the schedule. 
Now back to the show.

----------


## purplefan

Spencer has a pet newt and its really cute.!
Yes the new series is almost on us. So looking forward to this what with the fall out of the U.S trip still on everybody thoughts. 
Bring it on!

----------


## rose

PF,  great minds think alike, I was just catching up on some MIC news, new series starts October 19th!

----------


## purplefan

Me too. I was looking at some publicity shots of Binky. She is going to be so hot this year. I see from the trailers Jamie is spilling his heart to Spencer.  Big mistake. But yes 19th October.  So excited.

----------


## purplefan

Wonder if Jamie will let go of his feelings for Jess.

----------


## rose

Will you be watching tonight PF? 
I think Binky should let go of JP and Jamie should let go of Jess.

----------


## purplefan

I forgot rose, i am shattered. How could i forget it was on> I will watch it later on 4OD.

----------


## ERH15

Hi everyone! I have been asked to be an extra on Made in Chelsea but I am too scared to go! :(shake):

----------


## rose

You should do it, it'll be fun!!!!

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Yep, you should  :):

----------


## purplefan

> Hi everyone! I have been asked to be an extra on Made in Chelsea but I am too scared to go!


That would be so awesome. Do it for a giggle and get me Binkies autograph.

----------


## purplefan

I forgot about last night. Sorry rose will watch them today and report back.

----------


## purplefan

Is it on tonight?

----------


## rose

I hope so, I look forward to it every week. 
I thought last week's was good. I like the way the love triangles cropped up with Spencer/Ollie/Emma and Richard/Georgia(Toff)/Stephanie.
And the date between Harney and Stephanie, that was so cringey, I didn't know whether to laugh or hide behind my cushion!!!!

----------


## purplefan

Harney and Stephanie, i saw the trailer for that. I know what you mean. The way he said "You betrayed me"? " I never want to speak to you again"
He was about as sincere as a card from moonpig.

----------


## rose

I think you mean Ollie and Emma....

----------


## purplefan

There on now.

----------


## purplefan

Spencer has his claws into her. Well ollie says "im gonna  leave and you can get the f*(&^ng bill"  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

Also i dont think Jamie is Evil i think if he gets away from Spencers influence he could be a nice bloke. if he forgets about "you know who"?

----------


## purplefan

So Jamie is taking Spencer advice and he is going to take his heart from jess.
As if that will last. Poor lad is obsessed by her.

----------


## rose

Best bit was when Ollie left Emma with the bill. I thought he handled himself with dignity.

----------


## purplefan

Poor jamie dose not want Jess  to be his friend. And jess had a date with some robot guy.
Spences is so devious. He said He did not want to hurt olli but he went with someone ollie clearly liked. I would never do that.
What is spencer up to as ollie said: HE breaths "vaginas"  :(rofl):

----------


## rose

I think Emma is a social climber. She saw the chance to be thrown into the spotlight by being with Spencer and took it. I think she is an aspiring singer.
But the way it happened on MIC isn't quite as it happened in real life.
Read this article and you'll see what I mean: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...isgusting.html

----------


## purplefan

Thats a good point about social climber. I think it will be interesting to see what and how their "relationship" will take its next turn. 
I think ollie is going to need a bit of emotinal support to get over this one. Do you think he read the signs wrong on Emma or as you said she may be a social climber and used ollie.

----------


## rose

I think she saw her opportunity to be thrown into the limelight by dating Spencer and took it.
I think she went on quite a few dates with Ollie but I can't understand why she'd do that if she didn't like him, so I think she must have liked him a bit.

----------

purplefan (10-11-15)

----------


## purplefan

maybe it takes a couple of dates for a person to find out if they like them.
its the kissing bit that could lead to complications and thats what got ollie hurt. Emma obviously intended to use him then.

----------


## purplefan

I think your right about Emma. I think she was leading Ollie on, and when she saw her chance with spencer she grabbed it with both hands. metaphorically speaking  :(rofl):   I dont see why Binky is getting involved. She seems to be siding with Ollie. I thought she might be on Spencer side.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/t...ie-porter.html
Just heard Spencer is on i'm a celebrity tomorrow night.

----------


## purplefan

Well spencer did not last long in the Jungle did he? he left because he was taking class c steroids for a boxing competition apparently and has not come off them. 
Silly boy.  I think he took them for a bit of vanity.

----------


## purplefan

Ho God not JP and Binky again. They kissed while walking the dog.

----------


## rose

JP and Binky... finally.... I actually cried a little bit!

Other shockers include....
The bit where Spencer got found out for 'cheating'... and got away with it?!?!
Georgia accidentally letting the cat out of the bag about Alex's texts to Jess
Jess handing her phone over to Nicola!
AND
Alex finally standing up to Nicola!

----------


## purplefan

*Georgia accidentally letting the cat out of the bag about Alex's texts to Jess*

That was a rather awkward moment for Alex. But fun to watch him squirm. Ho yes, i errr forgot to tell you that. After being three days in ibetha.

----------


## purplefan

Jamie is in a fluff over jess and Spencer. How many women will spencer date before he can find one that wont upset anyone.

----------


## purplefan

Wonder how long that friendship will last?

----------


## rose

I am watching it tomorrow then I will give my verdict!

----------


## purplefan

> I am watching it tomorrow then I will give my verdict!


I shall stay quiet till then rose. it was pretty good tonight.

----------


## rose

Good speech from Alik... are you watching PurpleFan?

----------


## purplefan

Yes i am. it was from the heart but do you think Louise will be able to stay faithful?

----------


## rose

I think Alik is very much the bigger man. Louise is very self-centered. She should stop drinking because she clearly has a problem.

----------


## OldMike

What am I even doing here  :(think):  I've never seen "Made in Chelsea" from the name it must be about Chelsea.  :(rofl):

----------


## rose

Catch up on 4od Mike!

----------


## purplefan

I watched it again and i get the feeling Louise is not telling Alik the whole truth.
Did you see the way she was apologizing? I think They did more than kiss.

----------


## rose

Best thing to come out of this week's episode was discovering this tune:

----------

OldMike (15-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

I never watched it last night rose. Ill catch up tomorrow.

----------


## purplefan

Just seen a trailer for the new season. Looks good.

----------


## rose

Yay new season is coming!

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/m...ies-11-trailer

----------


## purplefan

Tomorrow night at 9pm.  :(party):

----------

rose (10-04-16)

----------


## rose

Yay!!!  :):

----------


## purplefan

This year looks to be especially good with new cast members.
Stephanie Pratt:
Lonan O’Herlihy: newbe he is a personal trainer so he has an actual job. O.M.G.
Lauren Frazer-Hutton spencer Matthews girlfriend.
Lucy Watson
tiff Watson
Alex Mytton
Will Colebrook  No one really likes him even when he took that tantrum that Binky did not want to date him.
Josh Shepard:  Another yank.
Alik Alfus
Fran Newman-Young
Andy Jordan
Sam Thompson
Louise Thompson
George Amor was not in it much last year. He fancies sophie. 
Georgia “Toff” Toffolo
Binky Felstead
Jane Felstead  Binkys mum should be intresting, the older woman.
Stevie Johnson
Sophie Hermann
Rosie Fortescue
Spencer Matthews
Jamie Laing
Oliver Proudlock
Victoria Baker Harber
Mark-Francis Vandell  so posh i love him.

----------


## purplefan

WOW Binkys mum is hot. K

----------


## purplefan

I wonder if the "Naked" Photo shoot was for the benefit of the media?  Although you could see Jamie dripping with saliva at the thought of it.

----------


## rose

I think JP's comment about Lucy's past was totally out of order.
I think Steph's comment about Alex being cute was taken completely out of proportion.
I don't think the show will be the same without Spencer.

----------

purplefan (12-04-16)

----------


## purplefan

I think your right. So much happened in the first episode. The new guys seem a bit out of place.

----------


## purplefan

So who's side are you going to take on the Lucy Vs Stephanie? I think i am with Lucy on this one. I think Pratt was lying when she was talking to James. 
I think there will be a lot more to come from these former friends. What a great episode.

----------


## purplefan

So annoyed with Lucy. If she don't want bad sh1t in her life she should stop talking about other people's relationships then playing the victim.

----------


## purplefan

Do you think steff is trying it with Lucy bf?

----------


## purplefan

James dinner party will be interesting.

----------


## purplefan

Is steff trying to twist Lucy words about engagement rings?  So their friendship is over.

----------


## purplefan

Olivia’s meltdown about Jessica Molly  has jessica done something I missed? It was pretty explosive stuff. "Freak"?  :(rofl):

----------


## rose

New series starts Monday 10th October! Yay!

----------


## purplefan

I did see that Rose. I missed most of last season cause Spncer was not in it. But i have seen and heard a few things that might make it interesting.

----------


## kg91

New season thoughts so far?! I'm loving that Francis and Proudlock are back, but can't help but be a little miffed at the absence of some of the regulars!!

----------


## rose

Yay another MIC fan! 

I don't think Lucy is in this series. Not seen Louise or Mark-Francis yet. I am liking having Francis, Proudlock and Fredrik back.
That guy Julius is so good-looking it actually hurts a bit. I am not a JP fan.

I hear Millie and Hugo are back together.

----------


## kg91

It's my absolute favourite!

It's a shame there's no Lucy, I really enjoy her on the show! I'm pretty sure Louise will be making an appearance though with her new boyfriend (I'm always going to be Team Alek!)
Julius is a cutie pie, right?! I do like JP though haha.. It's going to be interesting to see how that one unfolds..

Millie and Hugo are definately back on, I follow them both on Instagram and they've been quite open with it! This makes me happy, Higo is suuuuuch a babe! I think the old-school cast are much more exciting than the ones on now.

----------


## purplefan

Louise will definitely be making an appearance with her boyfriend. She dose like to make an entrance. I don't know if i like Millie and hugo as a couple. They just dont seem comfortable together. There just seems to b something in the background. maybe i am wrong but cant wait till new series starts this Monday. 


Millie and Hugo kiss in Monoco.

----------


## kg91

The new season started alreadyyyyy, there's been two episodes so far  :):  4od have them online, I insist you treat yourself to a juicy new season double bill :p

----------

rose (19-10-16)

----------


## purplefan

WHAT!!! I thought it was this Monday. Have to get 4 OD.  I wonder what Jami will be upto.

----------


## rose

It's all here Purple: http://www.channel4.com/programmes/made-in-chelsea

----------


## purplefan

Thats great Rose, will watch it through the night. Can't believe i missed the start.

----------


## rose

A private plane carrying 4 crew for Made In Chelsea has crashed. All five people on board (including the pilot) were *rescued and unhurt*.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...a-special.html

----------


## purplefan

SAVE THE PENGUINS! 
What the hell was proudlock wearing at the presentation? Thought Jamie made a good point about Jess alienating people. 
Will have to watch it again as i forgot the whole names of people.  JP and Binky single?  Olli inviting t forgot his name to the to the camping trip to get Binky was bad.

----------


## rose

Its Pangolins, Purple  :O: 

Julius is so good looking I can hardly look at him. JP constantly upsets Binky, she needs someone new who will cherish her. I think she is my favourite person on the show and she deserves happiness.

It was nice to see Louise back. Proudlock's outfit was... interesting.
The girls (Frankie, Tiffany, Olivia, Georgia and Jess) just don't seem to be able to reconcile.

I am sure I have been to that venue at Temple.

----------


## rose

Every time JP speaks I have to speak over him. Urgh.

----------


## Suzi

> Every time JP speaks I have to speak over him. Urgh.


Sorry Rose, but this made me  :(rofl):   :(rofl):  this morning!

----------


## purplefan

I missd it last night as i was on trick or treating patrol but will catch up. I think your right about JP.
I am sure it was penguins. What are pangolins?

----------


## rose

> Sorry Rose, but this made me   this morning!


Have you started watching it Suzi?

----------


## Suzi

No, not yet.....  :O:

----------


## rose

Go on Suzi you know you want to!

----------


## rose

Purple, these are Pangolins
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin
They are threatened with extinction because of poaching, hunting and illegal trafficking.

----------


## Suzi

> Go on Suzi you know you want to!


 :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

So, do you think Olivia has the hots for Fred after the photo shoot? Be interesting to to see how that on develops and also Was Ollie setting the camping trip up as nice thing? Somehow i get the feeling there is more to the camping trip than Ollie is letting on. J.P. is a bit paranoid but i cant help thinking olivia is not the on for him.

----------


## rose

I think there is definitely a spark between Olivia and Fred, and Francis has been foolish to let Olivia go when they definitely had something good going. How can Francis now deny Olivia a chance of something with Fred?

I think Ollie saw that Julius is devastatingly handsome and he likes Binky, so why not let them get to know each other better?
JP is just awful. Binky looks sad every time she is with him, and she deserves better. She has been on Made In Chelsea since the start, she is famous and beautiful, and she seems like a fun person (when JP isn't around), I wish she could see it.

----------


## purplefan

I am not a big fan of J.P and his antics Rose. I think he is too possessive. Remember last season when he said she would have to change! What a cheek i think Binky just needs to get on with her life. JP was a bit nasty with Julius.

----------


## rose

I thought last night's episode was interesting. It was interesting to see a brother/sister argument rather than the usual friends or romantic relationship problems.
I wish the girls would make up or at least stop sniping at each other (Tiffany with Georgia this week).
I cannot decide what to make of the Olivia/Fred/Francis triangle.
I can see why Frankie was so upset with Jamie, but Jamie was right, 4 months is not long enough to be living together!

----------


## OldMike

Just been reading back over these last posts and not a clue 'bout what it's 'bout, except penguins and pangolins seem to be popping up a lot but what about us possums we're animals beginning with the letter "p" not forgetting us pumas please don't forget us.  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

Haha just read the title of this thread Made in Chelsea fan page well that's definitely a clue.  :(think):

----------


## rose

You should watch it Mike. I want to hear your opinion. It won't take you long to get caught up if you watch this season.

----------


## purplefan

I missed it again this week. What new Rose?

----------


## purplefan

I think Jamie should be honest with Frankie. And i think he should just tell her to go.

I don't understand how Binky is always hanging round Julius when she knows J,P is insecure about it, especially the camping event. I think Binky should be honest with J.P and tell him she like Julius. She says she likes J.P but i think her actions tell a different story.

----------


## rose

I can't stand JP, I think he is controlling and possessive. 
I've not been really keen on Frankie but I do feel bad for her with the Jamie situation.
I don't know why Tiff is so being so horrible to Georgia.

----------


## purplefan

Tiff i think is Jealous, Pure and simple. I don't like J.P. Myself but i do understand how he feels about Binky.
If i was  dating you Rose, and you were constantly getting text from a guy who is always flirting, i would be upset and as my girlfriend i would xpect you to be sympathetic and even though there is NOTHING going on, i think you should back oii from this guy. I think Binky is not ready for a serious relationship.

----------


## rose

Julius confirmed he doesn't even have Binky's phone number, so he is not texting her. I think JP just likes to have control and the more he goes on, the better Julius looks in comparison.

----------


## purplefan

I dont believe that for one minute. Binky texted him at 4am asking W.T.F he was so of course he has her phone number. He is a cad and bounder. I do not like him on bit and yes, when Binky and J.P. Break up again, he will be there to help her through. I don't think i blame J.P. for this one bit even though i do think, he is trying to control Binky. It is going to be interesting to see what happens, over the next coming weeks.

----------


## rose

I think Binky left Julius a voicemail, but Julius claims he doesn't have Binky's number, so Binky must have used Olivia's (or Fred's?) phone.
I was confused about whether Julius came on the night out or not, I feel like I need to watch it again to understand!

----------


## purplefan

She text him over 40 times i think. So there is something going on, i shall watch the repeat on Sunday but i do feel for J.P. He is finding it hard to trust Binky and she is not making it easy by NOT Telling Julian to back off.

----------


## purplefan

I think Binky is waking up to the fact that she was a bit of a sh1t with J.P. it was interesting to see her two closest friends taking sides with J.P. on this one. And i think the whole truth between Binky and Julius is yet to come out.
She did say to her mum that she misses J.P. Its sort of like she cant live with him because she jumps back into her old lifestyle and she cant live with him because she is not ready for commitment.

----------


## purplefan

I don't think Frankie is convinced as Jamie that the little chat sorted things. I have been thinking about what you said Rose about why Tiff should back off from Toff and leave her along. Think Tiff is Jealous of toff being in a relationship with Alex whom Tiff secretly fancies I.M.O. Thats why she is hanging round them perhaps she thinks hr friendship is more important to Alex than his relationship with Toff is. What do you think?

----------


## rose

Tiffany is in a relationship with Sam.
Toff/Georgia and Alex are both single.
I don't think Georgia is jealous of Sam and Tiffany, I just think Tiffany didn't like Georgia giving an opinion.

I really have a lot of respect for Steph asking out Julius.

Frankie doesn't seem happy at all.

I couldn't believe Louise and Rosie turned on Binky like that. I think Binky is best off without JP.

----------


## purplefan

Am i getting my characters mixed up again? I don't think Louise and Rosie turned on Binky. I think Binky was wrong in this instance and it was very brave of both of them pointing it out. I think Binky has realized she was wrong and will face up to it. I think J.P. needs a little space and yes, i agree, that steff asking Julius out was impressive. Throwing herself at him was not.

----------


## rose

I think only time will tell when it comes to who is in the wrong, Binky or JP..... We shall see!

----------


## purplefan

So, Toff is trying to win back Tiffs freindship but Tiff is having non of it as she thinks she is playing for Alex? Is that right:
I know Toff is friends with Alex and fairplay to her for not getting upset with the Alex and Toff frindship. I can see Tiffs point of view with Toff trying make out she is a good person when in fact she is a bit snydie behind her back. They used to be friends right?

----------


## purplefan

I am very pleased that Tiff and Toff are making up and the night out should be interested. I may have got it wrong with Toff being Jealous with Tiff over her romance with friend sam I think Jess is the one who is trying to put a spanner in the works. I don;t think it will be a fake thing. Toff said a very good thing at the met up:" i don't think we will be close friends" and she seems to be taking it one step at a time.

----------


## purplefan

Julius libido is going bang over steph. No wonder with all them oysters she is feeding the poor lad. 
Did i see a tinge of jealousy in Binky's eye when Frankie told her she was going on a date with Julius?

----------


## purplefan

Do you think Jess reaction to toff being friends with Tiff again is jealousy on Jess part?

----------


## rose

I haven't seen it yet, Purple. I haven't had a broadband Internet connection for days so I can't watch it online or on catchup tv. I am posting from my phone  :(:

----------

purplefan (08-12-16)

----------


## purplefan

awww. I have taped it i missed last Monday christmas one.

----------


## rose

I must admit, you have just made me chuckle at the idea of you grappling with the last VHS Player in Surrey.
Presumably you mean you'll get it on catch-up.
It was an OK episode, one member of the cast was conspicuously missing from the last scenes though... that white powder got her into quite a bit of trouble!  :O:

----------


## purplefan

No Rose i do have a beta max video machin from 1981. It still works but yes i mean catch up TV.  I have a few glasses of white and put my feet up and drool over Tiff.  :(inlove):   :(rofl):

----------


## rose

I actually have a VHS player, it's older than me, so pre 1982. It's somewhere in storage. That's why i said Surrey, because there I was teasing you, then remembered I have one too, so mine is probably the last in London!

----------


## purplefan

Not been watching this season. Think they are abroad.

----------

